# House of 1000 Corpses Haunt Theme/Costumes



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

So I was originally planning on doing a swamp theme this year for halloween, however when I started thinking of the aspects I like the most about the Bayou and swamp I realized I had more in common with the House of 1000 corpses as the atmosphere I wanna create. 

With that I am planning on setting my house up to look like the FireFly farm house. Complete with a grave for Dr. Satan in my fron lawn. I also plan on making a sign to put at the entrance of my street saying Welcome to Riggsville. Then a sign in front of my house saying DeadWood. I have some decent ideas of how I want things to look but am totally interested in hearing other memebers feelings on this theme, How it can be executed, must have props or decor, and any input about the movie or scenes which should be recreated.

For my costume this year I plan on going as Otis and am wondeirng if anyone can recommened a place to get good wigs and any accesories this costume should have.

My girl friend is going to be dressing up as Baby, and I would also enjoy hearing any input for her costume as well.

Thank you ALL!! I hope you can help me come up with some great ideas to make this a truely memorable haunt. Thanks again!


----------



## Chrisita (May 16, 2009)

*House of 1000 Corpses Swamp Scene*






This is immediately the scene series I think of when reading your post.... it's one of my favorite scenes, and a scene that a friend and I used for Halloween costumes in 2005.... which means I already know where to get all the parts!!! The scene isn't really in a swamp, but has that feel with all the fog, darkness, and zombies in water.

For Baby Firefly, I bought a ghost outfit that took very few alterations to look very similar to what she has on in the movie. You can get the costume here: Halloween Costumes - Gossamer Ghost Costume Adult Halloween Costume. Baby's outfit is v-necked, so you can achieve the look by wearing the ghost gown backwards, as a v-shape is already cut in the neck in the back. You will have to add the slit to the leg, add some black boots, splatter some fake blood, and don't forget to get yourself a fake bloody knife. "Shoo Shoo said the maiden!!!"

For Baby's hair, I bought a nice blond and curly wig, then added some custom black extensions to the underside to reflect her style. The blond wig looked very similar to this (actually, this one's even better): Halloween Costume Wigs Sexy Blonde Curls Wig - Curly Hair Costume Wigs. For the black extensions, you can either buy the pre-made kind at a local or online beauty supply (or Hot Topic), or making your own is way more cost effective. Buy a bag of black synthetic hair at the beauty supply and hot glue strands to small butterfly clips. You'll need several black butterfly clips for the extensions and for clipping strands of the bangs back. This will give you the option to later remove the clips and reuse the wig for another costume.

For the Otis costume, the most noticeable piece is the red coat, which you can get here: Adult House of 1,000 Corpses Otis Costume. I'm sure the under clothes could be pieced together at a local thrift store. For the wig, you can go the cost effective route and use the white wig that comes with the ghost costume to make Baby's costume. The wig is slightly thinner than the one in the photo, but it would make a good wig close to Otis' hair. I would recommend tea staining the wig to make it look a little dirtier, or wear it pure white as it comes. Otherwise, several options are available online. There are latex masks available, but I think hand-painted make-up (black and white "skull" make-up from later in the movie) would be way cooler in both aspects of the meaning.

Here's a still image from the movie for more inspiration, and a look at Otis' make-up: Photos from House of 1000 Corpses

Our Otis didn't make it that night - he kinda got detained on the way over to get ready. He was gonna be my scene partner for my Baby costume, but I had to go on my own. Our Captain Spaulding chose a scene from Devil's Rejects, but it turned out incredible none-the-less. While at our Halloween show/party, we ran into "Rob Zombie"..... Halloweens Prior to 2006 Photo Gallery - Photo 19 of 22 by Chrisita - MySpace Photos

Good Luck!!!!!
PLEASE POST SOME PICTURES FOR ALL OF US TO SEE!!!!

P.S. - I have learned that I can find better bargains for costumes and wigs by going to a price comparison website. Have the model names or numbers ready for the product (from the above links) then I like to use: TheFind - Shopping Search - Every Store. Every Product. All At Once.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I love that idea! You should make a board full of baby doll heads and put it up on your front porch! A life size "fish-boy" prop would be pretty awesome as well! A cage full of dying cheerleaders, hang bloody masks and gore them up to make them look skinned... I could go on and on!


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

watched this movie last night. it was a lot too gory for my liking. had my eyes closed through most of the gory parts. my favorite scene (out of the limited scenes i did see), was the passageway the one girl walked down that had all the skeletons coated in spiderwebs. that could be pretty simple to recreate, and add a dramatic effect to a hallway maybe leading to the bathroom.


----------



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. I am definately gonna recreate the dolls all over the place, and plan on having tons of pumpkins all over the porch along with a lot of PVC candles. I also am thinking about hanging bottles and the like from string. I would like to set up a clothesline with dirty bloody clothes along with maybe the skin of a face or body?


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

In 2007 2 of my sons dressed up as Rob Zombie and Capt Spaulding, in 2008 my oldest dressed up as Dr. Satan and we had a bleeding cheerleader. Unfortunately no one took a pic of my son's make up last yr.


----------

